# Games for sgs3



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

Im noticing allot of games that worked on my thunder bolt are not compatible with sgs3 like back stab and 3d deer Hunter i was wondering if we could use chain fire too fake tegra processor so we can play these games or any work around would be nice can't even download back stab from play store

Also post any cool game that take this phone to the limit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

